# TAS 09 "Best of Show" GT-R R35



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

This is by far the best R35, this car won the coveted Best of Show at TAS


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Mmmm, Midnight purple 

Too bad about the doors though :bawling:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

No, it was black, just got some colored reflection.


----------



## MarkyMark 77 (Mar 4, 2008)

Wouldn't look out of place down Southend on a Friday night.......:chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

oh dear


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Black is the muts:thumbsup:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

the rims and tires are the best! here is them before the show
GTRCenter :: Uncategorized :: Hashimoto corp TAS2009 update

here are other photos of the R35 at tas...
GTRCenter :: Uncategorized :: TAS2009 Photos


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Why the lambo doors? And the silver bonnet looks terrible on the met black paint work.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

agree with above, doors and bonnet look bad. WIth the shiny paint its just looks like they have forgotten to paint the bonnet


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

where is all the pictures from TAS? there must be more than this

I'm gutted Im not there because the company put a stop on flights after I had a ticket

R


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

There are some on this thread mate 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/110409-r35-aero-parts-buyers-guide-tas-2009-a.html
The red shadow R35 looks nice too, apart from the wheels

James.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

top secret front splitter looks nice

ducts to the brakes is what I want

R


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

it was only a matter of time before someone fitted lambo doors.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, if I am honest, that looks rubbish, everything on the car looks cheap chav crap.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

seibon is horrible and lambo doors are not hot.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Utter shite!!! uke:


----------



## RHDJapan (Jan 12, 2006)

*Is SEIBON R35 worthy?*



mindlessoath said:


> seibon is horrible and lambo doors are not hot.


Personally, we had not seen the SEIBON bonnets in person fitted here in Japan until this Auto Salon. HKS Kansai had these bonnets on all of their vehicles displayed. We received the pamphlet from our sales rep and checked out the dry carbon setup on their R35. 

At the price for the DRY carbon and the level of the R35 I did not think that the SEIBON was quality enough. 

As NISMO was right next to HKS we walked back and forth comparing the lines, they just did not work. 

Maybe on a AE86 or a S13 but not on the R35...


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

plus sebion copied autoselects devil spoiler for the R35. minus the ducting.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Seibon fitment is sh*t as usual,i have a customer with a Seibon bonnet on a Evo 8,in the front it is 1 cm to small,so it has huge gaps,the lines dont follow the fenders correctly......nothing more to say


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Seibon fitment is sh*t as usual,i have a customer with a Seibon bonnet on a Evo 8,in the front it is 1 cm to small,so it has huge gaps,the lines dont follow the fenders correctly......nothing more to say


Exactly the same on my Evo8
Was a real pain to get it fitted
even to close it i have to flex the front of the bonnet


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

That Abflug kit ruined my day.

It's more ugly then any kit I've seen before. Even the razor monstrosity.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Dear oh dear.

All very pants imho.....


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Very sad to see that :runaway::chairshot


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

TrickyB said:


> Exactly the same on my Evo8
> Was a real pain to get it fitted
> even to close it i have to flex the front of the bonnet


Seibon quality is poo but its really difficult to explain to people on a forum until youve seen it up close.

esp on a bonnet,

we also noted that the bonnet didnt line up as RHD says


----------

